# Advice on Aringhe Craftworld



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello all. Just picking up about 750 points of Eldar. Been looking at the various craftworlds. For this army, i'd like to replicate one of the established craftworlds. 

http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/40k/eldar/painting/craftworld/guardians/1.htm

I'm taken with Aringhe. I think this scheme will be quite an easy paint. BUT... I think eldar need to 'pop' on the battlefield and i'm concerned that this is a bit dull. Also, it won't tie in particularly well with the dire avengers and scorpions i've got in my 750 list. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

I'd go for a brighter scheme like the Nacretinei if I thought I had the patience to shade the models and cover. That scheme is totally awesome. So if anyone has tips to make that a little less labour intensive, i'd greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Out of all the schemes shown in your link, I gotta say I like the one you picked the most :victory:

I don't think you'll have much of a problem making your models pop...just a few brightish highlights should do you fine. As for tying in the Scorpians and Dire Avengers...maybe make the 'trim' items on the models match your Craftworld scheme?


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, i had a crack at a test model. When rehearsed, this would be about 15 minutes per mini excluding base. 










Any advice on what the Craftworld icon would look like?


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

I actually like it. Nice way of avoiding the wraith bone blues.
Sort of reminds me of this http://www.coolminiornot.com/156016
but red.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very cool, maybe if you mixed a brighter red with whatever red you're using now you'd get more "pop", but I understand the time issue.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooooh, I quite like it. I think the dark red works very nicely with the metallic. Should look good across an entire army...keep going!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Metallics as a main color usually look out of place on Eldar, but in this case, it works pretty well. It's particularly not bad for 15 minutes per model. The highlights are a little garish, but on line troops like Guardians, that's probably not a big deal.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

I believe you have made a good choice


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... Looks good to me, too. I like it. I'm not too big on metallics, but I can see it working well for this project. Matte finish?


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, matt finish is the plan. But i'm using some ard coat on the gems to give a bit of hyper realism highlighting. 

I think 15mins per mini is a mistake with Eldar. I'm going to revisit this guy and touch up the metallics. I'm also considering highlighting before the badab black wash to tone them down a bit. 

I'm not intending on having too many guardians in the army, so i'll aim to have them look really nice on the table with a simplistic scheme and I think this will work for me. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello again. Still without an idea about the Craftworld Iconography, so i guess I'll have to get creative. Anyone know of any good sites for simplistic celtic or Maori tattoo imagery. I have found various on Google, but some of you might have a good reference?

Also, I think I can do the replication on large areas by using a pencil to mark out, then black background with either Mithril or Shining gold top coat. Got some ideas about doing a nice swirling tattoo type image on the Autarch's Jetbike! Looks great in my head, but I guess by the time I'm finished with it, it'll look worse than intended!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

nice scheme, good job. Alot better than my friends eldar.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, i did some more. Infact a unit of 10 with HW platform. Hopefully you can get an idea from these what the Aringhe would look like on the battlefield. I think the metallic and dark red works nicely en masse and I'm very much looking forward to fielding my list when I get more painted. Got some rangers, banshees and dire avengers on the way. Wondering if I should do std paint schemes on those, or use my current palette. What do you think?


















Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love the colour scheme the silver really draws the eye amongst the red.


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Great color scheme, though I find metallics a "no" in eldar.. but they look great anyway k:


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

Griddon said:


> Well, i did some more. Infact a unit of 10 with HW platform. Hopefully you can get an idea from these what the Aringhe would look like on the battlefield. I think the metallic and dark red works nicely en masse and I'm very much looking forward to fielding my list when I get more painted. Got some rangers, banshees and dire avengers on the way. Wondering if I should do std paint schemes on those, or use my current palette. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say paint the rangers with your scheme(supposed to for them), and paint the others the 'eavy metal way, just to avoid confusion on the gaming board.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback folks. I think I agree. Will use the red accents on the various aspects, but stick as close to the 'eavy metal as I can. 

Finished my Autarch today. Not that impressed with him. The mini seems out of proportion... and I decided half way through painting that he didn't feel right. 

Anyway. Here he is.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

really nice models! For the aspect warriors you should keep them there normal scheme bet on one of the shoulder guards you should paint your army's symbol on it.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I love Nacretineï and Yme-Loc. not too keen on the one you've chosen, but thats only because it dosnt contain green or blue (im not obessed, i just really really really really really really really _really_ like them...)
but, i do think that a whole army of those teleporting onto the battlefield would be a pretty awe-inspiring sight.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

zenfarr said:


> I would say paint the rangers with your scheme(supposed to for them), and paint the others the 'eavy metal way, just to avoid confusion on the gaming board.


Somehow I still can't shake the desire to paint the banshees in a variation of the aringhe craftworld colours. Just struggling to get out of the regimented space marine 'everything is the same colour' mentality. 

Lets say, if you were to paint your banshees in the aringhe colours, where would you do the silver / dark red splits. I am thinking about plate armor in mithril silver and gaps between in dark red. the hair would either be white or perhaps blazing orange. 

I'm not totally against the 'eavy metal scheme, i'm just questioning my ability to pull it off without the paint being too thick etc. 

Cheers for advice.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Griddon said:


> Lets say, if you were to paint your banshees in the aringhe colours, where would you do the silver / dark red splits. I am thinking about plate armor in mithril silver and gaps between in dark red. the hair would either be white or perhaps blazing orange.


sounds good to me personally (but it all comes down personal prefrence) only thing is, i'd go for more of a boltegun or chainmail colour for the plates... 

great looking squad by the way  i dig it


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, i should probably rename this thread as Aringhe painting blog. 

Anyway. I tried to stay close to the 'eavy metal scheme with the banshees but opted to incorporate more dark red to tie them in. 

I did cheat with the 'bleached bone' by simply using devlan mud wash over white basecoat and extreme highlighting with watered down bleached bone. Hence knocked these 6 out in about 5 hours. 

Got to move onto Dire Avengers, Pathfinders and Falcon this week. No rush tho. 










and with the other painted parts of the force;


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

I would love to see a Falcon grav tank or some other vehicle in the colour scheme.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok. Well I managed to grab some hours on the Falcon today. Quite like it. My camera mutes the colours a bit.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

You've done very, very well. The colours look oh so nice when the army is assembled together. Great job!

What unit do you plan to paint next?


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Rangers or Dire Avengers. Either will take me to about 750 points


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Fantastic work, the Falcon looks great. Looking foward to seeing more.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

im generally impressed for a beginner ( are you a beginer? ) anyway the only problem TBH is the rims of your bases, i know im being pickey but sometimes they can really let a model down, view the thread i made for tips about how to avoid it, also some other players have given there words of wisdom on it

- Rob


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello there. Yes a saw your thread. I think its my preference more than anything else. I like the grey base trim as its going to be a city fight style army and I would expect to play on 'gravel' terrains etc. Hence not using black.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok. Getting close to 750 points now. Spent a couple of hours per evening this week getting these guys close. They are just missing a brown highlight. Didn't have any mixed up and it was getting late... 

Just the wraithlord to see me to 750 points. Not an optimised list really. Just a 'what's going cheap on Ebay' list 










No really super fly skills here. Basecoated with foundations except for the cloak with was Codex grey. Badab all over wash. Reds highlighted with Blood red, silvers re touched with mithril and gems done with blazing orange and badmoon yellow. I R teh cheatzorz with these tho. I just dab them with 'ard coat afterwards to add a bit of hyperreal 'glint'.

And yes Bobss. I'm a relative beginner. This would represent my 2000 point model count. Previous to this eldar force, my only complete force is 1300 points of space marines. So, given my available time and early learning skills, i'm overall happy that these are table top quality and what I am really aiming for is that they look good all together on the table. Not really aiming for every individual model looking totally ace as I've not the time or the technique. 

Will spend a little bit more love on the Wraithlord.


----------

